

How Google's incredible recruiting machine works - fortunemag
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/02/24/google-recruiting/?iid=SF_F_River

======
lurker17
I thought everyone knew that Google had the most incompetent recruiting
machine on the planet, just barely propped up by the mountain of money that
towers over the recruiters' shoulders, which is what actually wins candidates.

> They're young, highly paid and, often, on a six month contract.

Huh. So this is why most Google candidates experience recruiter turnover
during their interview process. No one at Google thought that it might make a
bad impression to candidates to watch recruiters constantly getting fired mid-
project?

Google's PR machine is incredible, though. Nice hit.

> Like so many projects at Google, data pumps through the recruiting
> organization's veins. An internally designed candidate-tracking program used
> by recruiters is said to be a thing of mathematical beauty. > ... > a
> happily-employed Google engineer finds a recruiting e-mail in her inbox —
> from her own employer.

Um, OK.

